# hello



## MangaOrchid21 (Nov 18, 2015)

hello all,

just got this Paphiopedilum a couple of days ago and im very excited to grow it, this would be my first paphiopedilum and i dont know much about them, can anyone tell me what kind it is? our nurseries dont put tags on any of the plants...
how does it look to be doing? any advice?
ps: the picture of the paphiopedilum is my avatar i dont know if its possible to enlarge them i hope soo..as i still have not figured out how to post the pics on the thread.
Thankx


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2015)

The best way to post photos is to put them on a 2nd party site and then post the link to the photos here.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 19, 2015)

Your avatar doesn't show up -- it should be with your name. Check and see where you placed it in your profile here. 

Eric is right -- try storing your photos on Photobucket, Flickr or some other photo storage site and then link in here.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Nov 21, 2015)

I assume it is the picture visible in your profile even if it isn't showing here as your avatar. That very small picture doesn't show enough detail to be sure of anything. It appears to be basically healthy, but a lot could be hidden. I think it is hybrid between a vinicolor Maudiae-type Paph and a species called Paph charlesworthii. A better picture would help, but there is no way to make a definite identification of an unlabeled hybrid. You should easily be able to find information about Paphiopedilum Maudiae and how to care for it. Start there, and perhaps when you can post a clearer picture we can be a bit more specific.


----------

